# Number of blooms on flowering plants



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

I was wondering, what determines the about of blooms or bulbs on flowering plants? I don't really know to much about flowers, but since I became a beekeeper I've gotten curious. Is it the soil conditions? Pollination?

Also, how does pollination from bees affect fruits?

Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------

